# Vitamin B Complex



## khart9794@hotmail.com (Sep 8, 2010)

Need J code for vitamin B Complex???


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would say report J3420.


----------



## khart9794@hotmail.com (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, tried that and that's Vitamin B12...I need a vitamin B Complex.


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't see a specific code for this.  You may need to report an unlisted HCPCS J code.


----------



## khart9794@hotmail.com (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I'm trying to get it paid by the insurance and insurance doesn't pay for an unlisted code.  That's why I was asking.  Thanks for your help!


----------

